# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Touch switches ,do they mount up to standard mounting plates,boxes etc

## Iretired

I looked online for 30 mins and found ziltch info on this topic,someone here will probably know.
I'm interested in replacing all the light switches in our house with glass fronted touch switches like these: https://www.ebay.com/itm/284254437649?var=585745255521
They are a reasonable cost proposition now but depending if these type of switches can simply be re-mounted.
We have double brick house so most existing switches use mounting boxes.
Do the glass fascia's come off revealing screws ?
Also the question of any neutral connection requirement.One seller on Ebay said neutral not required ? Got me wondering how this could work ?

----------


## Forrestmount

Before asking about mounting I would be asking about compliance and power specs such as voltage   
The usd price makes me think these are 110 volts   
S

----------


## droog

> I looked online for 30 mins and found ziltch info on this topic,someone here will probably know.
> I'm interested in replacing all the light switches in our house with glass fronted touch switches like these: https://www.ebay.com/itm/284254437649?var=585745255521
> They are a reasonable cost proposition now but depending if these type of switches can simply be re-mounted.
> We have double brick house so most existing switches use mounting boxes.
> Do the glass fascia's come off revealing screws ?
> Also the question of any neutral connection requirement.One seller on Ebay said neutral not required ? Got me wondering how this could work ?

  Obviously the seller on Ebay has not opened the product and read the installation manual where it shows the neutral connection  https://www.witron.com.au/assets/bro...SSW1G-WH01.pdf

----------


## Iretired

> Before asking about mounting I would be asking about compliance and power specs such as voltage   
> The usd price makes me think these are 110 volts   
> S

  Ebay was having problems yesterday and reverting to the US site.It is an Australian seller and claims the products have compliance here,I have asked for the SAA numbers.

----------


## Iretired

> Obviously the seller on Ebay has not opened the product and read the installation manual where it shows the neutral connection  https://www.witron.com.au/assets/bro...SSW1G-WH01.pdf

  Thanks,nor did I,good finding.They appear to use a standard mount box and it wasn't this seller who claimed no neutral needed but of course they would need it.

----------

